# possums



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

i used to feed this possum outside my house. it was a big possum and i fed it cat food. at first i thought i was feeding a stray cat. but one day i looked and saw it was a possum. i thought it was very interesting, i wanted to pet it. but that is a very bad idea so i did not. it was nice but one night it didn't come back. i dont know what happened to that possum. but i was just thinking possums are kinda like big rats. they have the hairless tail. they have weird fur colors. also one time i saw a baby possum in my yard and i thought it was dead i was very afraid for the possum. i went into my house and to get something to poke it with. and when i came back it was gone! i looked around and i saw 2 baby possums running away! and i was like "hahaha possums." it turns out possums like to play dead when they are afraid. i guess that is good cuz they are not very fast.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Guessing you mean opossums yeah? We've got somewhat different possums in Aus but they too are endearingly rat like


----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

I rescued an abandoned possum once, She was SCARY as all get out! Those TEETH, my gosh. But she was a cutie lol.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm, I've never seen a possum before.


----------



## Critter Maze (Jul 31, 2012)

We have a stray Possum, she is crazy mean looking but we absolutely love her.. we don't play or pet her or her kin.. those teeth, but she does eat grubs and worms that we put on the walkway she uses.. she does not seem to want to run off, even when our dog is hyper or the cats are interested.. She is Nocturnal so we don't see her much  She also is very independent.


----------

